# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Shenjtorët e javës sipas Kalendarit kishtar

## zef malsia

*Shenjtorët e javës sipas Kalendarit kishtar.*


Sot Kisha katolike kremtoi të Dielën e 4-të të Krezhmëve. Përkujtoi edhe Shën Lean, vejushë romake dhe Shën Palin, ipeshkëv i Narbonës.

*Të hënën* do të kremtohet Shën Turibi nga Mogrovejo, ipeshkëv i Limës. Na fton të brohorasim, bashkë me Psalmistin: “Të lartoj, o Zot, sepse më lartove!”. E liturgjia e festës na nxit të meditojmë mbi faqen ungjillore, për të na kujtuar se Jezusi e dëgjon lutjen e funksionarit, sepse zemra e tij ishte e sinqertë e feja e tij, e pastër. 

Sëmundja e vërtetë, nga e cila na shëron Jezusi, është mëkati, që na sjell vdekjen. E rrënja e mëkatit është egoizmi i njeriut, që do vetëm vetveten, që i jep të drejtë vetëm vetvetes, që nuk pranon asnjeri mbi vetveten. Këtë na kujton, *të* *martën*, festa liturgjike e Shën Katarinës së Suedisë, virgjër, bijë e Shën Brixhidës. 

“Ja ku jam o Zot! U bëftë mbi mua vullneti yt”. Pohimi i Marisë para Engjëllit lajmëtar na fton edhe ne t’i themi ‘po’ Hyjit e t’ia hapim zemrën, që të banojë në shpirtin tonë e të kryejë veprat e tij në të. Maria nuk është vetëm Nëna e Jezusit, por edhe model për çdo besimtar. Këtë na kujton liturgjia e *së mërkurës*, kur Kisha do të përkujtojë Lajmërimin e Zotit, që njihet edhe si festa e Zojës Nuncjatë. 
Do të përkujtohen edhe Shën Hajduti i Mirë, Shën Kuirini martir e Shën Luçia Filipini, virgjër, themeluese e Mësueseve të përshpirtshme Filipini.

*Të enjten,* në festën e Shën Kastulit e të Shën Teodorit, liturgjia na fton ta lexojmë vazhdimisht Shkrimin Shenjt, sepse ky lexim na ndihmon t’ia hapim zemrat frymës së re, që buron nga Fjala e Zotit: kjo është mënyra më e mirë për të shpëtuar nga çdo shfaqje e hipokrizisë, që e largon njeriun nga Zoti e për t’u rikthyer me zemër të pastër tek Hyji.

Ta zhdukësh të drejtin, sepse të shqetëson: kjo është mënyra e përdorur nga i padrejti, për të shuar zërin, që s’i duron maskat e i flak tutje, duke nxjerrë në dritën e diellit fytyrat e vërteta të hipokritëve. Por nuk duhet harruar se Zoti e përdor këtë zë, që t’i ftojë mëkatarët të rikthehen tek Ai. Ky është meditimi i *së premtes*, ditëfeste e Shën Aleksandrit dhe Shën Ruperit, ipeshkëv i Salcburgut. 

*Të shtunën* Kisha do të përkujtojë Shën Kastorin martir dhe Shën Lindën, që na kujtojnë se Fjala e Jezusit të magjeps me pushtetin e saj: kush e pranon e shndërrohet prej Tij, nuk mund të mos e njohë si Mjeshtër e Zot e të mos e ndjekë pas, duke marrë mbi supe kryqin e vet. 

*E diela* e ardhshme është e pesta e Krezhmëve.

----------


## zef malsia

*Shenjtorët e Javës sipas Kalendarit kishtar*


*Të dielën, më 29 mars,* Kisha kremton të dielën e 5 e të fundit të kohës së Kreshmëve, kohë shpirtërore që paraprin e përgatit festën e Pashkëve. 
Kalendari kishtar përkujton edhe Shën Eustazin, ipeshkëv i Napolit dhe Shën Prenkën e Astit.

*Të hënën, më 30 mars,* sipas kalendarit kishtar, përkujtohet Shën Gjon Klimaku, abat i Sinait, Shën Amedeu IX i Savojës e Shën  Leonardi Murialdo. 

*Të martën më 31 mars,* sipas kalendarit kishtar përkujtohet Shën Balbina, matronë romane e Shën Beniamini, diakon e martir. 

*Të mërkurën më 1 prill,* kalendari kishtar përkujton festën e shën Venancit, ipeshkëv i Salonës e martir dhe Shën Ugos, ipeshkëv i Grenoblës.

*Të enjten e ardhshme më 2 prill,* Kisha do të përkujtojë Shën Vinçencin nga Paola, vetmitar, themelues i Urdhërit të Rregulltarëve të Vegjël dhe Shën Marinë egjiptiane.

*E premtja e ardhshme më 3 prill,* sipas kalendarit kishtar, është dita e festës së Shën Sikstit I papë dhe Shën Rikardit, ipeshkëv i Çiçesterit në Angli. 

*Të shtunën që vjen, më 4 prill,* sipas kalendarit kishtar, do të përkujtohen Shën Isidori, ipeshkëv i Seviljes, doktor i Kishës dhe Shën Benedikt Moro, françeskan, që na kujtojnë se njeriu nuk duhet vlerësuar për aftësinë prodhuese, por për vlerat shpirtërore, me bindjen se atje ku njeriu nuk ka forcë të veprojë, vepron vetë Hyji. 

*Të dielën e ardhshme më 5 prill,* *bie e diela e Larit apo e diela e Luleve e të Mundimeve të Krishtit, me të cilën Kisha katolike fillon Java e Madhe dhe të Shenjtë të Pashkëve.* 

*Po të dielën e ardhshme më 5 prill,* kalendari kishtar përkujton edhe  festën e Shën Vinçencit Ferrer, meshtar domenikan dhe  të Shën Irenës, virgjër e martire.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shenjtorët e Javës sipas Kalendarit kishtar.*

*03.05.2009* 

_Sot më 3 maj, kisha kremtoi të dielën e 4. të Pashkëve e po sot kalendari liturgjik përkujton edhe festën e Shenjtorëve Filipit dhe Jakut të Vogël, apostuj, të Evecit, Aleksandrit e Teodulit, martirë. 

Të hënën më 4 maj do të përkujtohen Shën Floriani dhe Shën Antonina martire.

Të martën e ardhshme më 5 maj do të përkujtohen Shën Angjelini dhe i Lumi Nunci Sulpricio i Napolit.

Të mërkurën më 6 maj do të kremtohen Shën Marjani e Shën Jaku, martirë. 

Të enjtën më 7 maj kalendari kishtar përkujton Shën Florianin, Shën Flavia Domitilen, martire romake; Shën Flavion e Augustin dhe të Lumën Roza Venerini, virgjër e themeluese të Motrave ‘Mësuese të Përshpirtshme Venerini’.


Të premtën e ardhshme më 8 maj, kalendari kishtar përkujton festën e Zojës së Bekuar të Pompejit; Shën Viktorin, martir të Milanos, Shën Benediktin e II, papë, Shën Arsenin, diakon të romës dhe Shën Magdalenën e Kanosës.


Të shtunën më 9 maj, kalendari kishtar përkujton Shën Pakomin, abat dhe Shën Izainë, profet;


Të dielën e ardhshme më 10 maj, do të kremtohet e diela e 5-të e Pashkëve e po të dielën e ardhshme më 10 maj calendari kishtar përkujton edhe Shën Jordanin, martir; Shën Jobin, Shën Kataldi dhe të Lumin Nikolň Albergatin._

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shenjtorët e Javës së ardhshme sipas kalendarit kishtar*

_Sot e diel 4 tetor, Kisha kremton të dielën e 27-të gjatë vitit kishtar e gjithnjë sot më 4 tetor kalendari kishtar përkujton edhe festën e Shën Françeskut të Asizit, themeluesit të Urdhrit Françeskan. 

Festa e Shën Françeskut na kujton se vizioni optimist i Varfanjakut të Asizit për gjithësinë e posaçërisht për njeriun vëlla duhet parë si shembull e nxitje edhe në ditët tona, sepse i kundërvihet konceptimit aktual të përfitimit, që e shikon botën dhe njeriun me syrin e fitimit, dhe përpiqet të na bindë se sendet tokësore e kalimtare e madje edhe njerëzit vlejnë vetëm atëherë kur na shërbejnë. Shën Françesku na mëson ta dhurojmë jetën për të mirën e të afërmit tonë.

Nesër e hënë 5 tetor kalendari Kishtar katolik përkujton shenjtorët Plaçidin e Maurin, dishepuj të Shën Benediktit. 

Të martën e ardhshme me 6 tetor kalendari kishtar do të përkujtojë Shën Brunon nga Kalabria, meshtar, themelues i Çertozinëve.

Të mërkurën me 7 tetor bie festa e Zojës Rruzare. Po më 7 tetor përkujtohen edhe shenjtorët Sergji e Baku, martirë, shumë të nderuar nga populli shqiptar, të cilëve u kushtohet edhe një nga kishat më të lashta në Shqipëri. Kisha ndodhet vetëm 40 minuta larg qytetit të Shkodrës, pranë fshatit Shirq, ku lumi Drin bashkohet me Bunën. Muret e saj kanë nisur të ngrihen në shekullin VI për nderim ndaj dy martirëve, emrat e të cilëve në shqip morën trajtat Shën Shirqi e Shën Bahti. 

Të enjten e ardhshme me 8 tetor kalendari kishtar përkujton shenjtoret Benedikta dhe Pelageja, virgjër e martire. 

Të premten me 9 tetor, kalendari kishtar përkujton Shën Dionisin, ipeshkëv e shokët e tij martirë; shën Gjon Leonardin, meshtar, themelues i Klerikëve Rregulltarë të Nënës së Zotit dhe Shën Abrahamin, patriark. 

Të shtunën e ardhshme me 10 tetor, sipas kalendarit kishtar bie festa e shën Paolinit, ipeshkëv i Jorkut dhe e shën Danielit, Samuelit e shokëve të tyre, martirët e parë françeskanë. 

Të dielën me 11 tetor, Kisha do të kremtojë të dielën e 28-të gjatë vitit kishtar e po me 11 tetor kalendari kishtar na propozon shembullin e shën Filipit diakon, të shën Aleksandër Saulit, ipeshkëv i Pavisë dhe të Lumit Gjoni XXIII, papë._

*Qoftë lavduar Jezus Krishti*

----------


## zef malsia

*Shenjtorët e Javës së ardhshme sipas kalendarit kishtar*


*Më 25 tetor* Kisha kremton të dielen e 30-të gjatë vitit Kishtar e po më 25 tetor, kalendari liturgjik përkujton edhe Shën Krispinin e Shën Gaudencin. Liturgjia e ditës na kujton se jeta është dhuratë nga Hyji e nuk na përket neve. Ne jemi vetëm mbarështues të saj, e kush ta ketë mbarështuar me urti, do të shpërblehet sipas planit të Zotit, që është burim i dritës, i gëzimit e i shëlbimit. 

*Të hënën me 26 tetor,* kalendari kishtar do të përkujtojë Shën Dhimitrin, martir. Në festën e tij Kisha na kujton se Jezusi erdhi në botë për të sjellë paqen e njeriut, duke pajtuar mbarë njerëzimin me Hyjin. Përçarjet lindin nga mospajtimi me vetë misionin e Jezusit. 

*Të martën e ardhshme me 27 tetor,* kalendari kishtar përkujton shën Evaristin papë dhe shën Frumencin, apostull i Etiopisë. Liturgjia e ditës na kujton se kush e kërkon Zotin, do të shikojë shëlbimin që vjen prej tij. 

*Të mërkurën me 28 tetor,* sipas kalendarit kishtar do të kremtohet festa e Shenjtorëve Simoni e Juda Tadeu, Apostuj, zëri i të cilëve vijon të përhapet në mbarë botën, për tu prirë popujve të rinj në rrugën e Ungjillit. 

*Të enjten e ardhshme me 29 tetor* kalendari kishtar përkujton Shën Feliçianin, martir i Kartagjenës. Në këtë ditë liturgjia na kujton sa të mëdha janë veprat e Zotit e na fton ti kundrojmë në jetën tonë të përditshme

*Të premten që vjen me 30 tetor,* kalendari kishtar do të përkujtojë festën e Shën Gjermanit, ipeshkëv i Kapuas. Liturgjia e ditës na kujton se vërtetë i lum është vetëm ai njeri që ecën në dritën e Zotit.

*Të shtunën me 31 tetor,* sipas kalendarit kishtar bie festa e Shën Alfons Rodriguez, rregulltar Jezuit. Liturgjia e ditës na kujton se Mbretëria e Zotit nuk i ngjet organizmave që rregullojnë jetën tonë tokësore. Mbretëria e Zotit është si fara e vogël e si tharmi që, ndonëse nuk duket, e tharm gjithë brumin. E tillë është edhe forca e dashurisë ndërmjet njerëzve. 

*Të dielën e ardhshme me 1 nëntor,* Kisha katolike do të kremtojë Gjithë Shenjtorët. Festa e të Gjithë Shenjtorëve është festa e atyre që gëzojnë lumturinë Hyjnore në mbretërinë qiellore.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shenjtorët e javës*


Nesër, *më 10 janar*, Kisha Katolike kremton festën e Pagëzimit të Zotit. Pagëzimi i Krishtit është dëftimi i misionit të tij në botë. Ati Qiellor shpall dashurinë e tij për Të. Shpirti i Shenjtë e shndrit me dritën e vet. Jezusi i zhytur në ujë nga shën Gjon Pagëzuesi, me vdekjen dhe ngjalljen e tij, do të na zhysë edhe ne në jetën e amshuar.

Ty o Zot, do të ofroj flijën e falenderimit. Ja Ungjilli i Hyjit: Mbretëria Qiellore është afër, kthehuni e besoni në Fjalën e Zotit. Kështu reflekton lirtugjia e së hënës, *11 janar,* ditë në të cilën përkujtohen shën Igjini, shën Paolini nga Akuilea e i Lumi Bernardino Skamaka.

*Të martën* e ardhshme, Kisha Katolike kremton festën e shën Ernestit apo Arkadit, shën Çezares e të shën Andon M. Puçit. Ungjilli i ditës na mëson se Jezu Krishti nuk është një skrib i çfarëdoshëm, apo thjesht një ekspert i Shkrimit Shenjt. Ai mëson me autoritet, një doktrinë të re. Zemra ime galdon në Zotin, shpëtimtari im.

*Më 13 janar,* ditën e mërkurë, Ungjilli na tregon se si Jezusi përshkoi të gjithë Galilenë për tu mësuar njerëzve punët e Hyjit e për të dikuar mrekullitë e Zotit në secilin prej atyre që e dëgjonin. Në këtë ditë, festohen shën Hilari, shën Gofredi e shën Remigji. Ja o Zot, po vij të bëj vullnetin tënd.

Mëshira e Jezusit për të gërbulurin, që u tregon të gjithëve afërsinë e dhembshurinë e Zotit, është në qendër të leximeve të së enjtes, *14 janar*. Na shpëto o Zot, për hir të mëshirës sate. Në këtë ditë, përkujtohen shën Gëzimi apo Feliksi, shën Gliceri, shën Nino e shën Dacio.

Të premten, *më 15 janar*, Kisha Katolike kremton festën e shën Palit vetmitar, shën Maurit, shën Sekondinës e shën Probos. Ungjilli përshkruan mrekullitë e Jezusit, që rriten nga dita në ditë dhe nënvizon se si njerëzit i besonin gjithnjë e më tepër Birit të Zotit. Do të këndoj në amshim dashurinë për Zotin.

Të shtunën, me anë të historisë së Xakeut, Jezusi na mëson se nëse është e vërtetë që të sëmurët kanë nevojë për mjekun, atëherë pikërisht tek tagrambledhësi duhet shkuar për të ngrënë, pikërisht ai duhet thirrur në mesin e të dymbëdhjetëve, për ta ndihmuar të ndërrojë rrugë. *16 janari* është dita e shën Marçelit I, shën Ticianit, shën Tamarit dhe e të Lumit Jozef A. Tovini. I madh është Zoti në fuqinë e tij.

*Më 17 janar*, në të dielën e dytë gjatë vitit kishtar kremtojmë shnaNdoun abat e shën Marçelin ipeshkëv. Kujtojmë ditën e dialogut e të reflektimit ndërmjet hebrenjve dhe të krishterëve me temë: Meditim mbi të Shtunën e mbi urdhërimin që na kërkon shenjtërimin e festave për besimtarët.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shenjtorët e javës 8-15 gusht 2010*



*E diel 8 gusht*, Kisha kremton të dielën e 19-të gjatë vitit kishtar, ciklit të tretë, e po sot më 8 gusht kalendari kishtar përkujton edhe festën e Shën Domenikut, meshtar.

Populli yt, o Zot, shpall lavdinë tënde. Predikimi e lutja karakterizojnë stilin e Jezusit. Kush ka fe, kush ka besim në të dhe ndjek gjurmët e tij, nuk mund të pushtohet nga frika, as në momente e situata të vështira, madje as edhe në ato të pamundura të jetës. Besimi në Zoti është mbështetje e mburojë për njeriun që shpreson në Të.

Nesër *e hënë 9 gusht*, Kisha përkujton Shën Terezën Benedikta e Kryqit (Edith Stein), virgjër e martire, shpallur nga Papa Gjon Pali II bashkëpajtore e Evropës, më 1 tetor të vitit 1999. Figurë e jashtëzakonshme, Shën Tereza Benedikta e Kryqit ishte rregulltare karmelitane, filozofe e thellë dhe shkrimtare e shkëlqyer.
Kësaj shenjtëreshe e cila e flijoi jetën e vet gjatë përndjekjeve naziste, i kërkojmë dhuratën për të na mësuar të dialogojmë me hebrenjtë e me besimtarët e feve të tjera. Duke e lutur së bashku Shpirtin Shenjt, e nën frymëzimin e tij, ne e bëjmë Zotin të pranishëm në botë dhe i japim hapësirë dashurisë së tij shpëtimprurëse. 

*Të martën e ardhshme më 10 gusht* përkujtohet Shën Lorenci, diakon e martir. 
Zoti e do njeriun që dhuron me gëzim, thotë leximi i ditës marrë nga letra e dytë e Shën Palit drejtuar Korintianëve (2Kor 9,6-10). Atë që më shërben, Ati Qiellor do ta nderojë, pohon Jezusi në pjesën ungjillore të Shën Gjonit (Gjn 12,24-26). Shpirti i Zotit sjell lirinë e vërtetë, atë liri që arrihet me mundim në kërkimin e së vërtetës mbi veten tonë e mbi jetën tonë personale, një liri që nuk përjashton ligjet e detyrimet, të cilat burojnë nga përgjigjja, që duhet t’i japim Zotit.

*Të mërkurën që vejn më 11 gusht* bie festa e Shën Kjarës së Asizit, virgjër, dhe e Shën Suzanës.Shpëtona o Zot, e dhurona jetën e vërtetë. Kur do të vijë Biri i njeriut, secili do të gjykohet sipas veprave të bëra (Dt 32,35-41). Cfarë mund të japë njeriu në këmbim të shpirtit të vet? (Mt 16,24-28).
A jemi duke vepruar për ato të mira që prishen e kalojnë, apo punojmë për të shpëtuar atë që është e pavdekshme në ne? Fjala e Zotit na fton t’i përmbahemi udhës ungjillore, udhës që na shpie në plotësinë e jetës.
*
Të enjten më 12 gusht*, kalendari kishtar përkujton Shën Gjovana Françeska e Shantalit, regulltare. “I drejti do të jetojë në sajë të fesë së vet në Zotin”, pohon leximi biblik i Meshës së ditës marrë nga libri i Abakukut profet (Ab 1,12-2,4). Psalmi 9 shton: “Kush beson në ty, o Zot, do ta ketë jetën”. Pjesa ungjillore nga Shën Mateu (Mt 17,14-21) thotë: “nëse do të kesh fe, asgjë nuk do të jetë e pamundur”. 
Shpirti Shenjt na jepë guxim e fuqi për të zbatuar planin e Hyjit për secilin prej nesh e mundësi për t’u bërë ata njerëz, që do Zoti.

*Të premten më 13 gusht* kalendari kishtar përkujton shën Poncianin, papë dhe shën Ipolitin, martir.Cdo herë që marrim pjesë në Meshën Shenjte, plotësohen fjalët e Jezusit: “Unë jam buka e gjallë që zbriti prej qiellit. Buka e gjallë është korpi im për jetën e botës”. Zoti, pra, e pajis njeriun me gjithçka që i duhet gjatë udhës së tij tokësore, gjithçka që i duhet për të kaluar nga kjo botë për tek Ati Qiellor. E udha e domosodoshme që e lidh njerëzoren me hyjnoren, tokësoren me qielloren është Jezu Krishti.

*Të shtunën më 14 gusht*, kalendari Kishtar përkujton shën Maksimilian Kolben, martir.Shpirti Shenjt Zot është autor i lirisë, që na jep forcë e guxim, për ta mbajtur gjallë shpresën deri sa të bëhet dashuri, që na jep fuqinë për ta dhuruar jetën tonë për shpëtimin e jetës së të afërmit. Këtë ka dëshmuar shën Maksimilian Kolbe me martirizimin e vet.

*Të dielën e ardhshme më 15 gusht*, bie festa e të Ngjiturit të Zojës së Bekuar në Qiell, festa e Zojës së Madhe, siç njihet e quhet nga populli shqiptar.
Nuk e dimë si dhe kur ka vdekur shën Maria Virgjër, por që në kohë të hershme, Kisha e ka përkujtuar dhe kremtuar fjetjen e saj, që është festa kryesore kushtuar Zojës së Bekuar. Gjithçka admirojmë në Marinë Virgjër është fryt i fesë së saj dhe i veprës së Shpirtit Shenjt Zot, që përmes pranimit të plotë të Marisë në veprën hyjnore të shpëtimit, ka sjellë fryte shëlbimi për mbarë njerëzimin.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shenjtorët e Javës sipas kalendarit Kishtar!*


Sot diel *29 gusht,* Kisha kremton të dielën e 22-të gjatë vitit kishtar e po më 29 gusht bie festa e martirizimit të shën Gjon Pagëzuesit. Martirizimi i shën Gjonit, pararëndësit të Jezu Krishtit, tek populli shqiptar njihet si festa e shën Gjonit Kryepre. Gjithnjë më 29 gusht përkujtohet edhe shën Sabina, romake;

Të hënën e kësaj jave, *më 30 gusht*, kalendari kishtar përkujton shën Feliçin (Gëzimin), meshtar e shën Adautin, martirë; shën Pamakun, senator romak e shën Margariten Ward; 

Të martën e ardhshme *më 31 gusht,* kalendari kishtar përkujton shën Raimondin Nonnato; shën Aristidin; shën Jozefin e Arimatesë e Nikodemin, nxënës të Zotërisë Jezus;

Të mërkurën më 1 shtatorin e kësaj jave kalendari kishtar përkujton shën Egjidin, abat; shën Viktorin; shën Sikstin, shën Jozuhen. 

Të enjten e ardhshme *më 2 shtator,* sipas kalendarit kishtar bie përkujtimi i shën Albertit e Vitit; shën Zenonit, martir i Nikomedisë. 

Të premten *më 3 shtator*, përkujtimi i shën Gregorit të Madh, papë e doktor i Kishës.
Po kujtojme se e premtja e ardhshme është e premtja e parë e mujit, që besimtarët e krishtërë ia kushtojnë në mënyrë të posaçme adhurimit të Zemrës së Krishtit.

E shtunën *më 4 shtator,* kalendari kishtar kujton shën Bonifacin I, papë, shën Rozen e Viterbos, virgjër, shën Marinin, oshënar e shën Mosiun, profet e ligjëdhënës. 

E dielën e ardhshme *më 5 shtator*, kalendari kishtar kujton të Lumën Nënë Terezën, Gonxhe Bojaxhiun, themeluesen e Misionareve të dashurisë, bijën e motrën shqiptare, Nënën e Engjëllin e të varfërve. 

Sivjet kremtuar 100 vjetorin e lindjes më datën 26 gusht e më 5 shtator përkujtojmë 13 vjetorin e vdekjes së Nënë Terezës. E ky përvjetor e kjo festë liturgjike do të kremtohet në të gjitha Kishat në trevat shqiptare e në mbarë botës, me kujtimin përherë të gjallë të mesazhit që e Lumja Nënë Terezë, Gonxhe Bojaxhiu u la besimtarëve e të gjithë njerëzve vullnet mirë: ta duam Zotin mbi çdo gjë e të afërmin porsi vetveten.
Gjithnjë të dielën më 5 shtator kalendari shënon edhe kujtimin e shën Erkolanit e Taurinit, martirë.

----------


## zef malsia

*Shenjtorët e Javës sipas kalendarit Kishtar*


*Sot e diel 10 tetor,* Kisha kremton të dielën e 28-të gjatë vitit kishtar, ciklit të tretë, sipas kalendarit liturgjik e po sot më 10 tetor bie edhe përkujtimi i shën Paolinit, ipeshkëv i Jorkut, e shën Danielit e Samuelit dhe shokëve të tyre, martirët e parë françeskanë dhe Shën Françeskut Borgja. 
Liturgjia na fton të reflektojmë për mbretërinë e Zotit, që është e e fshehur në histori: vetëm feja dhe shpresa e krishterë u krijojnë besimtarëve mundësinë ta dallojnë e ti shërbejnë, me bindjen se forca e fshehur e Shpirtit Shenjt do ta bëjë këtë mbretëri të dukshme në kohë e do ta shndërrojë mbarë botën.

*Nesër e hënë më 11 tetor,* kalendari Kishtar do të na propozojë shembullin e shën Filipit diakon, të shën Aleksandër Saulit, ipeshkëv i Pavisë dhe të Lumit Gjoni XXIII, papë.
Liturgjia e kësaj dite na kujtojnë se Jezusi duke na dhuruar uratën e Atynës, deshi të na mësonte sjelljen e bijve që lidhen ngusht me Atin Hyjnor, me të cilin të bashkojmë vullnetin, ndjenjat, jetën; nga i cili kërkojmë tna japë bukën e përditshme, tna i falë mëkatet, tna japë jetë, tna çlirojë nga i keqi.
*
Të martën e ardhshme më 12 tetor*, festa liturgjike e Zojës së Bekuar, Nënës së Kishës, na kujton se po të besojmë në lidhjen e Atit me bijtë, në bazë të Atynës, rruga që na çon në takimin me Zotin do të jetë gjithnjë e lirë: do të na jipet ajo që kërkojmë, do të gjejmë atë që lypëm, do të na hapet porta ku kemi trokitur. Po a e kemi besimin e duhur për ta arritur këtë?
*
Të mërkurën që vjen më 13 tetor,* Kisha do të përkujtojë Shën Teofilin, ipeshkëv i Antiokisë. Festa e tij na tregon se Jezusi erdhi në botë për ta çliruar njeriun nga shejtani. Fitorja e tij është e sigurtë, sepse ai është më i fortë. E si mund të mos mbajmë anën e tij? Kush e gënjen veten se mund të luftojë i vetem, jo vetëm që do të bjerë në kthetrat e së keqes, por nuk do të mund të çlirohet më prej saj.
*
Të enjten më 14 tetor,* do të përkujtohet festa e Shën Kalistit I, papë e martir, që na fton ti këndojmë Zotit, sepse ai është Hyji ynë, të cilit duhet tia dëgjojmë fjalën e të jetojmë sipas vullnetit të Tij.
*
Të premtën e ardhshme më 15 tetor*, kalendari Kishtar përkujton 
Shën Terezën e Jezusit, virgjër, doktoreshë e Kishës, karmelitane e zbathur. Liturgjia e ditës na kujtojnë se lutja e vazhdueshme dhe bamirësia, janë dy cilësitë që e dallojnë të krishterin, i cili sillet kështu sepse përpiqet ti ngjasë Zotit. Duke jetuar me lutje e dashuri, ecim të sigurtë në rrugët që çojnë drejt qiellit

*Të shtunën më 16 tetor,* sipas kalendarit Kishtar bie përkujtimi i Shën Edvigës, dukeshë e Polonisë, rregulltare, të Shën Margeritës Alakok, virgjër e Vizitacionit dhe të Shën Gjerardo Maielës, vëlla laik redentorist. Festa e tyre na kujton se feja na ndihmon ta njohim e ta lexojmë jetën në këndvështrimin e Hyjit, duke u mbështetur plotësisht në Të e duke e bekuar në amshim emrin e Zotit.
*
Të dielën që vjen më 17 tetor*, Kisha do të kremton të dielën e 29-të gjatë vitit Kishtar. Po më 17 tetor do të përkujtohen edhe Shën Injaci i Antiokisë, ipeshkëv e martir dhe Shën Pjetër Kasani, meshtar skolop, që ia dhuruan gjithë jetën Jezusit, i cili u mësoi se nuk janë sjelljet, as pamja e jashtme, që do të na shpëtojnë. Ajo që vlen me të vërtetë është drejtësia dhe dashuria për Zotin, i cili lind në zemrën tonë.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shenjtorët e Javës!*


Sot e diel *14 nëntor,* Kisha kremton të dielën e 33-të gjatë vitit e po më 14 nëntor kalendari përkujton edhe shën Serapionin, ipeshkëv i Aleksandrisë e shën Shtjefnin nga Kuneo. Liturgjia na kujton se *Jezusi na mëson të kënaqemi sepse jemi me Të e jo sepse bëjmë ndonjë gjë.* Rëndësi ka të jesh me Zotin; rezultatet e frytet, të cilat nuk janë në dorën tonë, nuk i mungojnë njeriut që jeton me bindjen se shpëtimi vjen nga Zoti.

Nesër e hënë *më 15 nëntor* do të kremtohet Shën Alberti i madh, ipeshkëv e doktor i kishës dhe Shën Jozef Pinjateli, meshtar jezuit. Ungjilli na tregon se Jezusi shëroi shumë të gërbulur, po vetëm njëri u kthye ta falënderojë atë, që ka forcë të shërojë sëmundjet e korpit e të shpirtit. I krishteri i vërtetë duhet ta pranojë çdo çast pushtetin e Zotit mbi jetën e tij e duhet të jetë i vetëdijshëm se është Hyji ai, që na prin drejt të mirave të jetës së amshuar.

Duke ndjekur liturgjinë e festës së Shën Margeritës së Skocisë e të Shën Gjeltrudes, virgjër benediktine - të martën e ardhshme më 16 nëntor, nuk mund të mos na lindë pyetja: Çështë mbretëria e Zotit? Kur do të vijë?. Këto pyetje i bëjmë edhe sot, siç i bënin farizejtë në kohën e Jezusit. E pra Ai na fton të mos e ndjekim këtë logjikë njerëzore e ta pranojmë pa kushte në jetën tonë të përditshme.

Ta humbasësh jetën, për ta shpëtuar. Këtë mendim, në dukje kontradiktor, na kujton, të mërkurën që *vjen më 17 nëntor*, festa e Shën Elizabetës së Hungarisë, terciare françeskane. E pra vetëm ai që do ta ketë dhuruar plotësisht jetën, do të shpërblehet në ditën e mbramë. Ndërsa kush ia mbyll vëllezërve portat e zemrës, nuk është në gjendje ta pranojë ardhjen e Zotit.

Të ente *më 18 nëntor* do të kremtohet përvjetori i shugurimit të Bazikës vatikanase (1626) dhe i Bazilikës ostiense (1854). Kjo festë kujton se lutja e vazhdueshme dhe bamirësia, janë dy cilësitë që e dallojnë të krishterin, i cili sillet kështu sepse përpiqet ti ngjajë Zotit. Duke jetuar me lutje e dashuri, ecim të sigurtë në rrugët që çojnë drejt qiellit.

Të premten që vjen *më 19 nëntor*, kalendari Kishtar përkujton festën e Shën Matildës virgjër e të Shën Abdisë profet. Festa e tyre na kujton se Hyji i bën pjesëtarë të jetës së vet hyjnore të gjithë ata që vdesin në bashkim me Të. 

Të shtunën *më 20 nëntor*, do të përkujtohet shën Gjelazi I, papë. Liturgjia e ditës na kujton se kur duam me të vërtetë, nuk presim kurrfarë shpërblimi. Duam ashtu si na do Zoti, që na shpëtoi e na fton çdo ditë në tryezën e vet, pa kërkuar dhuratë tjetër, veç asaj të dashurisë për Të e për të afërmin.

Të dielën e ardhshme* më 21 nëntor*, bie solemniteti i Jezu Krishtit, Mbretit të Gjithësisë e do të kremtohet e diela e 34 të dhe e fundit e këtij viti liturgjik. 
Po të dielën më 21 nëntor kalendari përkujton edhe festën e Kushtimit të Zojës Mari. Ungjilli na paraqet një nga mrekullitë më të mëdha të Jezusit: shërimin e zemrës së Xakeut të pangopur me pasuri. Nuk duhet harruar, prandaj, se mëshira e Zotit mund ti prekë edhe njerëzit që duken të humbur. 

Je ti, o Zot, shpëtimi jonë. I lartuar mbi drurin e Kryqit, Biri i Zotit, Jezu Krishti Shpëtimtar sundon, shëlbon gjithësinë dhe çdo njeri. Cdo herë që bëjmë shenjën e kryqit, ne rrëfejmë se prej Krishtit të gjithë kemi jetën e amshuar duke na mundësuar pjesëmarrjen në Mbretërinë e Tij Hyjnore.

----------


## Matrix

pershendetje

Jam kurioz te di se perse kalendari Kishtar Katolik ndryshon me Kalendarin Kishtar Ortodoks, te pakten per festat e shenjtoreve qe i kemi te perbashket, pra qe kane jetuar ne 1000 vjetet e pare te Krishterimit?

----------


## Seminarist

Pyetja qe ben ti Matrix permban ne vetvete idene qe kane shume vete, sidomos ortodokse lindore, por edhe katolike perendimore, qe krishterimi ka qene nje dhe uniforme para Skizmes, ku ska pasur pra kishe katolike e kishe ortodokse.
Me kete baze fiktive, shume ortodokse me te drejte revoltohen per "inovacionet" e katolikeve qe i dallojne sot nga ortodokset, qe, sipas tyre, kane mbetur me besimin origjinal te shekujve te pare e tutje.


Ketu ka DY mite e te paverteta:

1. Krishterimi nuk ka qen aspak UNIFORME para vitit 1054.

2. Kisha Ortodokse NUK ESHTE e NJEJTE me kishen e shekujve te pare, madje as me kishen e periudhes se hershme bizantine (persa i takon praktikes kishtare).
me fjale te tjera, Kisha ortodokse  e sotme eshte EVOLUIM i kishes se hershme bizantine, ashtu sikurse kisha e sotme katolike eshte evoluim i kishes se atehershme romane.


Ajo cfare ka qene e perbashket ne Krishterim, ka qene formulimi doktrinor i dogmave (por jo patjeter menyra e kuptimit te tyre) dhe disiplina e shprehur dhe miratuar neper koncile.
Jashte kesaj, praktikat kishtare kane qene te ndryshme, jo vetem ndermjet bizantineve e latineve por edhe me sirianet, koptet, armenet etj.

Keshtu qe festimi i shenjtoreve ne dite te ndryshme, shpjegohet brenda autonomise se praktikes se seciles kishe.

----------


## Seminarist

Besoj se doctor nostrum ecclisiae catholicorum e aprovon nji ket pergjigje....!

----------


## Matrix

Me sa di une Seminarist, Kisha Ortodokse nuk e ka ndryshuar kalendarin e festimit te shenjtoreve. Nuk di cfare te them per Kishen Katolike, ndaj po pyes ketu.
Nga ana tjeter, ndonese ne Kishen Ortodokse ka autoqefali dhe autonomi mes Kishash, kalendaret jane te njejte psh si ne Kishen Shqiptare ashtu ne Kishen Greke, Ruse, Serbe, BUllgare etj...(I vetmi dallim qe mund te kete, eshte ndonje shenjtor lokal qe festohet ekstra, por shenjtoret e perbashket festohen ne te njejten dite, me dallim vetem kalendarin julian-gregorian)

----------


## Matrix

Dhe pyetja e dyte:

-Meqenese Kisha Katolike e njeh Kishen Ortodokse vetem si "skizmatike", por "jo heretike", cfare qendrimi ka Kisha Katolike ndaj Shenjtoreve Ortodokse te pas 1054?

----------


## Seminarist

Para 1054 mes kishes romane dhe asaj greke nuk ka pasur uniformitet as ne kalendar e ne asgje. Mund te themi qe kishat atehere kane qene praktikisht po aq te ndara dhe pavarura, nderkohe qe teorikisht ishin nje, sac jane edhe sot formalisht e teorikisht te ndara, nderkohe qe praktikisht jane po nje.

Keshtu qe ska pse shtrohet pyetja per dallimet ne kalendar sot.
Jo se nuk ka gjera te perbashketa. Jeta ne ikumenin kristian romak patjeter qe ka cuar edhe ne festime te perbashketa. Shembull jane festat e medha si pashka, krishtlindja, ungjillezimi, fjetja etj, por edhe shenjtore.


Pavaresia mes kishave ortodokse eshte tjeter gje. Mos harrojme se kjo pavaresi eshte administrative dhe politike e aspak teologjike, kulturore e disipline kishtare.


Per pyetjen e dyte, ne rast te nje bashkimi te kishave ne te ardhmen, shenjtoret e periudhes se midisshme, mund te shihen brenda ne kontekst, brenda moralit te mesimit te tyre dhe deshires se mire per ti sherbyer kishes, pavaresisht se te kushtezuar brenda kufizimeve te kohes ku jetonin.

Dhe brenda kishes ortodokse ne kemi shenjtore t se kaluares mesimi i te cileve sot shihet brenda kontekstit pa mare vlere literale per kohen e sotme.

----------


## zef malsia

*Shenjtorët e Javës*

*E diel 17 korrik,* Kisha kremton të dielën e 16-të gjatë vitit kishtar e po më 17 korrik kalendari kishtar përkujton edhe shën Marçelinën, virgjër, motër e shën Ambrozit, ipeshkëv; shën Aleksin e shën Leonin IV, papë. Liturgjia na kujton se bashkimi i pakushtëzuar me Jezusin është kushti që duhet përmbushur për tu shëlbuar. Fati i amshuar i secilit nga ne, lidhet me qëndrimin që mbajmë ndaj Zotit. Krishti na thotë edhe neve Mjerë ti!, kur e presim me indiferencë e nuk duam ta kuptojmë se pa Të nuk mund të kemi jetë.

*Të hënën më 18 korrik* kalendari do të përkujtojë shën Emilianin martir; shën Brunon e Senjit, ipeshkëv dhe shën Federiku. Liturgjia na kujton se mënyra si sillet Jezusi, e bën ti ngjasë gjithnjë më shumë shërbëtorit të Hyjit, kumtuar nga Izaia profet: me butësinë e tij i ndihmon njerëzit në mjerimet e tyre fizike e shpirtërore, në sa tashmë kanë nisur të komplotojnë kundër tij.
*
Të martën më 19 korrik* kalrendari shënon përkujtimin e shën Simakut, papë. Litugjia na kujton se Zoti nuk e then kurrë besën e dhënë. Ka premtuar ta shpëtojë njeriun e lodhur e të shtypur dhe e mban premtimin, duke i dërguar Birin e vet, Jezusin. Por paradoksalisht, në sa na shpëton nga barra e mundimeve tona, kërkon të marrim mbi shpinë zgjedhën e tij, kryqin e tij, e ta ndjekim pas, duke na siguruar se kjo barrë bëhet e lehtë në se mësojmë ta mbartim me zemër të butë e të përvujtë, si na mëson Ai.

*Të mërkurën më 20 korrik* kalendari kishtar do të përkujtojë festën e shën Apolinarit, ipeshkëv i Ravenës e martir, të shën Elisë profet e të shën Aurelit të Kartagjenës, që e kaluan jetën duke besuar Zotin, në të cilin gjetën lirinë e plotë të shpirtit. Shën Elia është pajtor i Berdicës e i Reçit, fshatra pranë Shkodrës, dhe në Krythë afër Ulqinit, që të premtën do të jenë në festë.

*Të enjten më 21 korrik* do të përkujtohen shën Lorenci nga Brindizi, meshtar kaupuçin doktor i Kishës, shën Prasedia romake e shën Ezekieli profet. Liturgjia na kujton se Zoti e bekon njeriu që jep me gëzim, që di të dhurojë pa shpërblim, pa shikuar kurrfarë interesi, pa pritur që ndokush ti shprehë mirënjohjen për veprat e mira. I mjafton besimi se Zoti sheh gjithçka

*Të premten më 22 korrik* kalendar përkujton shën Maria Madalenë. Liturgjia na kujton se Zoti nuk e then kurrë besën e dhënë. Ka premtuar ta shpëtojë njeriun e lodhur e të shtypur dhe e mban premtimin, duke i dërguar Birin e vet, Jezusin. Por paradoksalisht, në sa na shpëton nga barra e mundimeve tona, kërkon të marrim mbi shpinë tonë zgjedhën e tij, kryqin e tij, e ta ndjekim pas, duke na siguruar se kjo barrë bëhet e lehtë në se mësojmë ta mbartim me zemër të butë e të përvujtë, si na mëson Ai.
*
Të shtunën që vjen më 23 korrik* bie përkujtimi i së shën Brigjidës, rregulltare, Pajtore e Evropës. Liturgjia na kujton se Jezusi u fton të gjithë të krishterëve të cilët duhet ti shërbejnë mbarë tokës, duke u bërë për të kripë e dritë për njerëzimin.
*
Të dielën e ardhshme më 24 korrik*, Kisha do të kremtojë të dielën e 17-të gjatë vitit, e gjithnjë më 24 korrik kalendari do të përkujtojë edhe shën Sharbel Maklufin, meshtar dhe shën Kristinën, virgjër e martire. Me jetën e tyre na nxisin të meditojmë se detyra kryesore e njeriut është të bëjë vullnetin e Zotit. Detyrat e kërkesat e tjera të panumërta të jetës njerëzore, që nga ato të familjes, tek detyrat e punës, janë të gjitha të dorës së dytë e të gjitha të varura pikërisht nga vullneti i Zotit.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shenjtorët e javës 12  19 gusht 2012*

*Më 12 gusht,* e diela e 19-të gjatë vitit kishtar, Kisha Katolike, ndër të tjerë, kujton shën Gjovanën Françeska të Shantalit, rregulltare dhe papën Inoçenci XI.

Nesër, *13 gusht,* kremtohet festa liturgjike e shenjtorëve *Ponciani, papë dhe Hipoliti, meshtar, të dy martirë*. Njëkohësisht përkujtohet edhe shën Gjon Berkmans, jezuit.

Të martën, më 14 gusht, nderohen shën Maksimilian Kolbe, françeskan konventual e martir, shën Alfredi, ipeshkëv e shën Euzebi romak.

Të mërkurën, 1*5 gusht*, një nga festat më kulmore për Kishën Katolike, ajo e të *Ngjiturit të Zojës në Qiell, ose Zoja e Madhe*. Gëzimi i pafund që Maria, Nëna e Jezusit shpreh në lavdin drejtuar Hyjit Magnificat, është bërë gëzimi e hareja e krejt popullit të Zotit.

Më 1*6 gusht,* ditën e enjte, kremtohet festa liturgjike e *shën Shtjefnit*, mbret i Hungarisë e i *shën Rrokut*, shtegtar.

Më *17 gusht*, të premten e ardhshme, përkujtohet ndër të tjerë, *shën Eusebi, papë e martir*, dhe *shën Kjara* nga Montefalko, abateshë agostiniane.

Të shtunën, *më 18 gusht*, Kisha Katolike nderon *shën Helenën*, perandoreshë, nëna e perandorit Kostandin, që lejoi për herë të parë krishterimin në Romë, dhe *shën Agapiton*, martir. Po në këtë ditë, shqiptarët përkujtojnë edhe s*hën Florin e shën Laurin*, martirë të Ulpianës, në Kosovë.

E diela e ardhshme, 1*9 gusht,* është e 20-ta gjatë vitit kishtar. Kremtohet festa liturgjike e shën G*jonit Eudes,* meshtar, themelues i eudistëve, *shën Siksti III,* papë, dhe s*hën Manji*, martir.

----------

